# What happens at the swearing in?



## CEhopeful (22 Mar 2006)

Hello,
I get sworn in on march 30thm adb was jsut curiosu what happens at it? Do I have to do any of my physical or medical again. or i s it just a lot of signing papers and swearing on a bible. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.


----------



## aesop081 (22 Mar 2006)

CEhopeful said:
			
		

> Hello,
> I get sworn in on march 30thm adb was jsut curiosu what happens at it? Do I have to do any of my physical or medical again. or i s it just a lot of signing papers and swearing on a bible. Any info would be greatly appreciated. Cheers.



can you say "search" ??


----------



## Hadrian (22 Mar 2006)

there is lots of info on this, but anyways....

When you get to your CFRC det., you'll be called into an office where you will be asked if anything in regards to the status of your application has changed. If you have taken on any more debt, been criminally charged, had any medical problems since your last processing, etc.  
After you sign off you will then be handed a file with your information, service number, job offer details, degree/diploma/certificates, addresses, marital status. You'll look these over line by line and sign off or make changes if needed. The information is very specific to your own job offer, if you see anything that you were unaware of or unadvised about ASK(there was a recruit yesterday who had to clarify where his posting would be, and it turned out the he had uncovered a mistake on his file that needed to be fixed....and was immediately). 

Also, you will sign a contract, a will, name beneficiaries. You will be given travel expense forms, perhaps a leave with out pay document if there is any time between then and your BMQ. You'll go over your oath or affirmation. you may also be asked to present your security clearance forms that you got with your joining instructions.

Finally you will be sworn in by way of either an oath using a bible, or solemn affirmation...you will face the queen then turn and face the audience or witnesses. You'll get a document describing the CF values and a document declaring you a member of the Forces. at the end you'll stand for the national anthem.

Hope that helps to set your expectations.


----------



## CEhopeful (22 Mar 2006)

Thanks a lot!

search

cheers!


----------



## double0three (23 Mar 2006)

Sounds like a very proud moment!


----------



## CEhopeful (23 Mar 2006)

very excited!!!I am having my best friend come up to watch, hes been supportive of me the whole time. I wish my parents could make it but they live a good 2-3 hours away. so guess Im going to get sworn in and head to the NB liquor building soon after.Thanks again!Cheers!


----------



## misfit (23 Mar 2006)

Man...I can't wait to do that. Its been a long road for me and i'm just waiting to hear back regarding my background check and the medical!!!!

CONGRATS to you dude!!


----------



## CEhopeful (23 Mar 2006)

Infantry, very solid trade, I was supposed to do it, but I also said sig op, so thats what I got, yet still very excited, get a gun and get to sleep outside once in a while, also get a warm bed and trade my gun for a computer when not outside, soudns kind of nice. But if you cna do infantry, best of luck to you.Balls to the walls, dont take shit and remmeber your instructors arent there to fuck you up they are there to toughen you up.Or at least that is what I am telling myself. Maybe Ill see you on BMQ course.

cheers


----------



## misfit (23 Mar 2006)

Right on! I'm super pumped. I only applied for infantry, and i'm hoping all the checks clear soon! i doubt i will make the same BMQ course...fingers crossed though. 
I spend all day at my current job on this website...looking at the phone!  :-\


----------



## CEhopeful (23 Mar 2006)

9-5 jobs, fuck em.I just got out of class now I have to go work at subway until 8. This si going to be an anxious month, Im going to spend a lot of it running and at the gym, try and pass the time that way, oh and of course having a few drinks, to celebrate, and pass time.but, when I get there, it iwll seem like it went by so quickly, and before I know it Ill be getting chewed out for making my bed the wrong way, can't wait really. Rake care and good luck to you man! cheers!


----------



## Trinity (23 Mar 2006)

Once you are sworn in... and we own you.

Then the hazing begins... :   


I kid,  I kid....


----------



## scruffy (11 Apr 2006)

I just finished all my processes yesterday, and i'm now in the waiting game... i hope all goes well for you and hopefully i'll be there soon. Any ideas as to how long you have to wait or if i should do anything else to help speed the process up?


----------



## DiamondDarryl (11 Apr 2006)

call them a few weeks after you complete all tests. Thats what i did and they told me the exact date i would be swearing in


----------



## Zach15 (11 Apr 2006)

I'm with you CEHopeful.

   I am getting sworn in on the 18th of may, basic training starts on the 29th of may for me. I can't wait to get my feet wet; being immersed in the military environment. I can't wait to get yelled at as they mold me into a soldier 


    Zach


----------



## Commitment217 (18 Apr 2006)

Just wondering approximately how long is the entire sworn in process? Is it like around 15 to 20 minutes?


----------



## kincanucks (19 Apr 2006)

Depending on the number of people it could take about one hour for the paperwork and about one half hour for the actual enrolment ceremony.  Does it really matter how long it takes?


----------



## zipperhead_cop (19 Apr 2006)

Commitment217 said:
			
		

> Just wondering approximately how long is the entire sworn in process? Is it like around 15 to 20 minutes?



The first of several rude awakenings in someones future. :-X


----------



## aluc (21 Apr 2006)

The length of time for the swearing in process is irrelevant. It's the length of time I've waited to get sworn in that's the killer! Almost there though, can't wait!!!


----------



## CEhopeful (21 Apr 2006)

Hello,
its very nice once you get sworn in, watch that sweet bmq video. I have 17 days until I start basic and the next four years of my life.Good luck to you!
Cheers!!!!


----------

